# PLEASE DELETE!!!!



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

updated pic as requested!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hmm..it's hard for me to say. I can see why Hollywood wasn't sure what he was either.









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

BUMP!........ANYONE????


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My guesstimate is that it is an Eigenmanni with unique coloring.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

my guess is S.Maculatus


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i think id go for maculatus too mate, good luck with the ID

ian


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

frank at opefe says it is s. maculatus.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah. Looks like a S. Mac/Spilo.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

big mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure what he is...but I dont think he is a maculatus. The tail is not right.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Spilo. Dont look like a mac.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Can we maybe get some clearer shots on this guy!!!!Just curious-Thanks!!!


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

GOLD SPILO... in my opinion....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't see the edge of his tail, but there is no color in his eye that points to a spilo. Well, either a spilo or a mac.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

anyone?? im thinkin mac! from pics ive seen but im not a pro!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i almost said brandti, but nope def not a brandti..prolly a mac\spilo


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Bump! updated pics of fish!


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

bump!! new pics!!!


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

bump!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Not sure what he is*...but I dont think he is a maculatus. The tail is not right.


x2

If I couldnt see the tail, id say that was a lock brandtii. The tail seems off for being a brandtii tho


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Mac..


----------

